
WP moves to React, new cashcow rears its head - instakill
Considering that WordPress is moving to Node and React, and that a massive amount of existing WP extensions make heap loads of money, can you see the upcoming opportunity?<p>Quality React extensions for WP is going to become a massive market real soon.<p>Are you going to jump on the boat?
======
tangue
Does Wordpress really move away from PHP/Mysql ? From what I read
[http://ma.tt/2015/11/dance-to-calypso/](http://ma.tt/2015/11/dance-to-
calypso/) it isn't very clear.

~~~
maniacalrobot
Seems to me like automatic have been working on a new Client/frontend written
in JS with React components, the Server/Backend will still be powered by
Wordpress written in PHP+MySQL.

